# Dunable Guitars?



## Carl Kolchak (May 25, 2020)

Was thinking of taking the plunge and ordering a custom-spec'd Dunable. The reviews I've read and the vids I've watched all seem good. The price I was quoted was kind of steep, but I really don't mind paying more if it'll get me what I want. Anyways, anyone here own one? Played one? If so, what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## budda (May 25, 2020)

Why not try a pre-built and see if it's to your liking first?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 25, 2020)

budda said:


> Why not try a pre-built and see if it's to your liking first?


Because they don't make any production 7 string baritones.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 25, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Because they don't make any production 7 string baritones.


I thought they stopped offering them as custom options too?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 25, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I thought they stopped offering them as custom options too?


I wrote to them and asked if they could make me one. They said yes, but it will be pricey.


----------



## oracles (May 25, 2020)

Dunable makes great guitars. Very "worn in vintage" feel, definitely not shredder neck profiles, but not baseball bat thick either. Ive had hands on 10-12 of them thus far and have been consistently impressed, and I've seen first hand how good his customer service is as well. Definitely order with confidence.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 25, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> I wrote to them and asked if they could make me one. They said yes, but it will be pricey.



One life, bro.

Keep what you love, sell what you like. Move whatever doesn't bring you joy to get the Dunable.


----------



## sirbuh (May 25, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> One life, bro.
> 
> Keep what you love, sell what you like. Move whatever doesn't bring you joy to get the Dunable.



I see a feedback loop here, what if the dunable doesn't bring joy?

Kidding aside, they spec some nice guitars. So keep us updated.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 25, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> I see a feedback loop here, what if the dunable doesn't bring joy?
> 
> Kidding aside, they spec some nice guitars. So keep us updated.


shh just chase the tone dragon bro


----------



## budda (May 25, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Because they don't make any production 7 string baritones.



If they have a non bari 7, try that first? It will give you a pretty good idea if it will be what you're after.

Does he do custom neck profiles? Profile is almost always the most important part.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 25, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> One life, bro.
> 
> Keep what you love, sell what you like. Move whatever doesn't bring you joy to get the Dunable.
> 
> View attachment 81154


I believe in reincarnation. Should I still order?


----------



## sirbuh (May 25, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> shh just chase the tone dragon bro



thanks to you back in the Aristides game ...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 25, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> thanks to you back in the Aristides game ...


*yoda voice* enable people i must


----------



## Masoo2 (May 25, 2020)

SSO needs more Dunables, dooooo iiiiittttt

Seriously beautiful guitars and Sacha is a great guy


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 25, 2020)

Buddy just got a Cyclops, these are sick guitars and have been on my list for awhile.


----------



## olejason (May 25, 2020)

They're on my short list for a 6 string. I love the NF series they occasionally put out.


----------



## Eyelessfiend (May 26, 2020)

I've got 3 of em. A Cyclops, a R2 and a Yeti. I have a second Yeti but with a baritone neck that I just ordered. The neck profiles on all of em are different. The Cyclops is a modern C shape. The R2 is a D shape, more like Jackson. The Yeti I ordered with a soft V shape as thats my preferred shape(and its much, much thicker than the other two). They are great guitars and they really take a beating. They also sound really good, which helps lol


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 26, 2020)

oracles said:


> Dunable makes great guitars. Very "worn in vintage" feel, definitely not shredder neck profiles, but not baseball bat thick either. Ive had hands on 10-12 of them thus far and have been consistently impressed, and I've seen first hand how good his customer service is as well. Definitely order with confidence.


That "vintage" feel is exactly what's been drawing me to them as of late. They just give off this doom/Masters of Reality feel.

Also, thanks for the heads up about their customer service. Hopefully, I'll never need it, but it's good to know they stand behind their guitars.


----------



## AdenM (May 26, 2020)

I had some quality time with an off-the-shelf Yeti a year or so ago, great guitar. Had a vintage-feeling oil finish that was very resonant and comfortable to play. Neck felt similar to the Fender Modern C or PRS Pattern Thin, IMO. Frets and fretboard were immaculate as well. Would definitely go for it.


----------



## sirbuh (May 28, 2020)

AdenM said:


> I had some quality time with an off-the-shelf Yeti a year or so ago, great guitar. Had a vintage-feeling oil finish that was very resonant and comfortable to play. Neck felt similar to the Fender Modern C or *PRS Pattern Thin*, IMO.



So much for my interest.


----------



## budda (May 28, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> So much for my interest.



Can you not specify the neck profile and size?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jun 23, 2020)

Put my order in. Should have it in 6-7 months.


----------



## budda (Jun 23, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Put my order in. Should have it in 6-7 months.



their page shows up when I browse instagram, they definitely have some nice builds. What did you go with?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jun 23, 2020)

budda said:


> their page shows up when I browse instagram, they definitely have some nice builds. What did you go with?


7-string V w/ 27" scale.


----------



## sirbuh (Jul 4, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> 7-string V w/ 27" scale.



How was the process?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 4, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> How was the process?


About as hard as me PM'ing them, telling them what I wanted, them saying "no problem", and me sending them the money.


----------



## oracles (Jul 4, 2020)

Congrats! Our builds should be wrapping up around the same time.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 4, 2020)

oracles said:


> Congrats! Our builds should be wrapping up around the same time.


What did you order?


----------



## budda (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm seeing some tasty pieces on that IG account.

Way more in the que before a custom guitar again though.


----------



## oracles (Jul 4, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> What did you order?



Baritone explorer with some very niche specs


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 4, 2020)

oracles said:


> Baritone explorer with some very niche specs


wait Dunable is doing explorers now?


----------



## oracles (Jul 4, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait Dunable is doing explorers now?



As a custom order shape only, and its not exactly cheap.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 4, 2020)

oracles said:


> Baritone explorer with some very niche specs





oracles said:


> As a custom order shape only, and its not exactly cheap.


Believe me, I know that feeling....


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2020)

No shade, I love their stuff and Sacha seems like a quality dude but I get the impression the woodwork isn't done in house, anyone know if that's correct? Like I said, no hate. I've seen lots of pics/vids of finish work, pedal and amp assembly, I just haven't seen woodwork. That could actually be a plus depending on where they're having the necks/bodies built, as they look great quality. They're very consistent in output and seem very hands on and open to anything, which is awesome. If I had more space, I'd have a Cyclops in my lap right now.


----------



## oracles (Jul 4, 2020)

Randy said:


> No shade, I love their stuff and Sacha seems like a quality dude but I get the impression the woodwork isn't done in house, anyone know if that's correct? Like I said, no hate. I've seen lots of pics/vids of finish work, pedal and amp assembly, I just haven't seen woodwork. That could actually be a plus depending on where they're having the necks/bodies built, as they look great quality. They're very consistent in output and seem very hands on and open to anything, which is awesome. If I had more space, I'd have a Cyclops in my lap right now.



They do some themselves, the remainder is outsourced to Grover Jackson.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 4, 2020)

edit; beaten


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 4, 2020)

I believe Jackson makes their necks?


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2020)

Solid.


----------



## bmth4111 (Aug 22, 2021)

Carl Kolchak said:


> I believe Jackson makes their necks?





Have you made a ngd for this custom you ordered. Super interested in it. I have been wanting a Sevenstring dunable bad.


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 23, 2021)

Side note - has anyone picked up a Gnarwahl yet?


----------



## olejason (Aug 24, 2021)

Is Jackson still doing work for them? A few months ago I thought I saw them mention they now have a CNC in-house but not sure if that meant they're doing the whole build now.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Aug 25, 2021)

They recently posted a video of them shaping a volute and rough shaping a neck, so I think they started doing necks too. I know they showed wood materials they got in and recently showed full cocobolo and pale moon ebony necks, I doubt they got the wood, shipped it back out and got necks back already. 

the fretwork on my first Dunable is mostly good, definitely some glue marks but it feels good. Hopefully my custom is due in soon, past the 9 month mark already. Little worried but I trust the process for now


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 27, 2021)

oracles said:


> Dunable makes great guitars. Very "worn in vintage" feel, definitely not shredder neck profiles, but not baseball bat thick either. Ive had hands on 10-12 of them thus far and have been consistently impressed, and I've seen first hand how good his customer service is as well. Definitely order with confidence.



Years ago, my band opened for Intronaut. Right after he started building. I asked about it and he said he built it, and then shoved it into my hands. He’s a great guy. Has incredible customer service. And even his first guitars were spectacular.


----------



## bigcupholder (Aug 27, 2021)

oracles said:


> Dunable makes great guitars. Very "worn in vintage" feel, definitely not shredder neck profiles, but not baseball bat thick either. Ive had hands on 10-12 of them thus far and have been consistently impressed, and I've seen first hand how good his customer service is as well. Definitely order with confidence.


How do the necks compare to the current Gibson slim 60's or ESP slim U?


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 28, 2021)

Did you guys see the 7 string proto he teased on FB? Nothing other than the strings and a pickup cavity, but still cool to see.


----------



## secretpizza (Aug 31, 2021)

I recently picked up on of the Aged Silverburst guitars he did for Coast Sonic - the R2 model - and I can’t say enough good things about Dunable. I went through a Les Paul jones earlier this year and picked up a couple that looked good, but found myself pretty disappointed with both. The mid-80s LP Studio Standard I grabbed had T-Tops, which sounded awesome, but the frets were basically theoretical - smallest I’ve ever seen. Sent that one back. I grabbed a nice looking mid-2010s LP Standard - a model I haven’t owned or played in a long time - and was pretty stunned at how cheap it felt for a $2k guitar. Not very resonant, didn’t look particularly well made, and the ‘features’ they added (coil tap and push/pull boost) we’re garbage. I sent that back too and eventually decided I should try out a Dunable for a similar vibe.

I can’t tell you how much it exceeded my expectations. It’s lightweight, super well balanced, and resonant like a piano - I really haven’t put it down in a couple weeks. The coil split is legit, and the Direwolf pickups clean up great. I have heard that the R2 is a thinner C as compared to the Yeti but can’t confirm, it feels fucking awesome though. And the frets are pretty goddamn perfect on mine. Highly recommended.


----------



## budda (Aug 31, 2021)

Is your R2 satin?


----------



## secretpizza (Aug 31, 2021)

I guess so? Pretty thin finish, with a little pearlescence in the paint. I don’t have a photo I took handy but it’s this one:


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 31, 2021)

holy mother of GOD! That's an amazing axe right there....the silverburst is AMAZING. I hate LP's now and been gassing for Adam Jone's style something, this might be it.....


----------



## budda (Aug 31, 2021)

secretpizza said:


> I guess so? Pretty thin finish, with a little pearlescence in the paint. I don’t have a photo I took handy but it’s this one:



Yeah that looks pretty satin to me haha. My experience with satin finishes is very little, but if its like my PRS S2 then they are usually a bit more resonant.


----------



## secretpizza (Aug 31, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> holy mother of GOD! That's an amazing axe right there....the silverburst is AMAZING. I hate LP's now and been gassing for Adam Jone's style something, this might be it.....



bingo. I was really into the Adam Jones sig look but no LP I got my hands on felt right, plus the price haha. The Dunable was a bit of a leap of faith but I’m extremely glad I tried it out. I’ve owned hundreds of guitars and this totally holds its own against the great stuff out there.


----------

